# VHF radio suggestions



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I'm looking to replace my VHF radio and wondering what everyone recommends I would like to hook it up to my hummingbird 597 hd di for dsc gps location. What does everyone recommend? I'm looking to stay under 200. I have an icon now but can receive channels but can't broadcast out


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Nate167,
I had the same problem with my radio and after talking to some folks here, a new microphone was needed. Ordered a new one and problem solved.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Ron. I will look into that. I forgot to clarify though that I can only receive weather channel and never get any others to come in. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

